# QUESTION about BBS



## flameworkart (Nov 21, 2009)

Could you please let me know the differences between BBS and Tug group member- the benefits of both. I am also looking to buy a used timeshare where I start looking?
Thank you for your replies.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi flameworkart!  

TUG has certain features that are for (paid) members only - my 2 favorite are the Sightings and Distress Board where members post the best exchanges they see available on the various exchange company websites, and the TUG reviews, where there are hundreds of TS reviews written by TUG members.- MORE INFO.

As far as where to start looking for a timeshare, I would do some research first.  If you click on "Advice" in the red bar at the top of the page, you will find a wealth of resources to get you up to speed on timesharing.

Secondly, you should figure out what your goals are:

1.  How much do you want to spend on your purchase? (You shouldn't finance a TS since it is a depreciating luxury asset.)

2.  How much can you afford to spend on the yearly maintenance fee, which will go up each year?

3.  How many people do you normally travel with?

4.  How often do you want to take a timeshare vacation?

5.  Are there one or 2 areas you want to return to over and over, or do you want to go lots of different places?

6.  Can you plan and commit to a TS vacation at least 12 mos. out?

7.  Can you travel off-season, or do you need holiday weeks?


----------



## flameworkart (Nov 21, 2009)

*Thank you for information-another question*

Thank you for your reply- alot to think about- we are thinking the best way to go would be to rent a coupe of different timeshares to see if this is the place we would want - would being a bbs member have access to finding a rental- or being a tug member better for that- in eventually purchasing a place?
Thank you again


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 21, 2009)

For rentals, you have access to our free classifieds right now - just click on Marketplace in the red bar at the top of the page.

Since you are looking for a TS, the member's feature that will help you the most is our very extensive TUG TS Reviews.

Renting first is an excellent idea - just don't get sucked into any sales presentations at the resorts.  You will pay 2 - 20 times more for a timeshare if you buy directly from the developer.


----------

